# Swinger Ersatz



## boller118 (1. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir wieder mal Gedanken gemacht bezüglich der doch recht teuren Swinger. Ein Ersatz für wenig Geld konnte ich herstellen und es funktioniert tadellos!
Man nehme einfach ein Überraschungsei. Das wichtige, ist das gelbe Ei des Überraschungsei. Das braucht man. Dann benötigt man aus dem baumarkt noch Hakenösen. Hierbei ist wichtig, das diese eine seitliche Öffnung haben um die Schnur ein zu hängen. Nun dreht man die Öse in das gelbe ÜEi, am besten in den kleineren Teil, und fertig ist der Schwingerersatz. Am Wasser befüllt man das ei noch mit etwas Wasser oder einem Stein. Damit kann man das Gewicht auch jederzeit ändern. Ich habe mi 3 Stück gebaut und es hat keine 5 Euro gekostet.
Anbei einige Bilderhttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/c4c92b2d0f180f54703e3dc446f475d1.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/5fa05d48bc3dc905760385ac340ee7f1.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/e79fc3ddaf681e32adb143ac324f86db.jpg

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## Wogner Sepp (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*

Nix für ungut, aber als das in den 90ern im Blinker vorgestellt wurde, haben die meisten schon weitergeblättert.


----------



## Guinst (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*

Geht auch mit einer Büroklammer, wenn man in das Ei ein Loch piekst. Nachts kann man ein Knicklicht reinlegen. Ist aber schon nicht mehr ganz neu die Idee ...


----------



## jkc (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber als das in den 90ern im Blinker vorgestellt wurde, haben die meisten schon weitergeblättert.



... und noch gut 20 Jahre später gibt es Leute die es nicht schaffen.

Die Idee ist alt, die Aufarbeitung nicht - danke für den produktiven Beitrag an boller118.

Grüße JK


----------



## boller118 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*

Das es sowas schon mal gab wusste ich nicht. In den 90ern konnte ich vielleicht grade so einige Worte lesen. 
Dann richtet sich der Beitrag vielleicht an die jüngere Generation, so wie mich beispielsweise.

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*



> .. und noch gut 20 Jahre später gibt es Leute die es nicht schaffen.
> 
> Die Idee ist alt, die Aufarbeitung nicht - danke für den produktiven Beitrag an boller118.



Werd ich daher auch im Magazin vom Anglerboard bringen (www.Anglerpraxis.de)..

Danke für Deine Bemühung und das Einstellen hier!!


----------



## TJ. (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*

Hab auch welche im einsatz mit steinchen im inneren kann man alles optimal anpassen. Und wenn es dunkel wird einfach ein knicklicht rein und es leuchtet. Hab es nämlich auch als bissanzeiger im einsatz.
Die Hakenöse hab ich mir aus Draht gebogen ist noch billiger.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## grubenreiner (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*

Schön gemacht.

Wenn du die Deluxeversion willst:
Eine Haarklammer anstatt der Ringöse oben einsetzen, evtl. die Kanten der Klammer etwas abschleifen damit keine rauen Stellen für die Schnur bleiben.
Am unteren Ende eine Schnur einsetzen die man dann am BuzzerBar / Rutenhalter befestigen kann. 
Dann lässt sich sofort anschlagen ohne dass man die Bißanzeiger aus der Schnur nehmen muss oder selbige wegfliegen.


----------



## Andal (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*

In unserer Altherrenangelrunde heißt so ein Bissanzeiger "The Wandering Egg", denn beim Biss hat der Angler ja ein Ei am wandern...


----------



## HeinzEinz (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*

Wie oft mir diese Eier schon weggeflogen sind. Wenn mitten in der Nacht die Bisse kommen und man sich so auf den erhofften Fisch freut... :m Ich kann die Version mit Schnur und Knicklicht sehr empfehlen. Falls die Schnur dann doch abreisst findet man das Ei mit Hilfe des Knicklichts


----------



## feederbrassen (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*

Kannte ich so noch nicht ,ich finds gut.
Auch die Idee das Ei mit Wasser oder steinchen zu befüllen um es anpssen zu können gefällt mir.#6


----------



## kati48268 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Swinger Ersatz*



jkc schrieb:


> Die Idee ist alt, die Aufarbeitung nicht - danke für den produktiven Beitrag an boller118.


So schauts aus!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werd ich daher auch im Magazin vom Anglerboard bringen (www.Anglerpraxis.de).


Dann gleich eine weitere Swinger-Alternative dazu, vielleicht finden wir ja noch ein paar Ideen 


*Kletteraffe Marke Eigenbau*

eine Kartuschenspitze (z.B. von einer Silikontube) + ein dünner Metallstab (Baumarkt) wird benötigt,
dazu eine alte Aalglocke.







Die Spitze wie üblich abschneiden, so dass der Metallstab gut durch passt,
eine Aussparung hinein schneiden, dabei den oberen Ring ganz lassen,
kurz unter dem Ring ein kleines Loch einstechen,
die Aalglocke von der Rutenklemme abschneiden, Draht durch das Löchlein stecken und verkleben,
die Kartouchenspitze mit Leuchtfarbe bemalen,
fertig.

Metallstab unter der Rute in den Boden stecken,
Schnur in Höhe zwischen Rolle & Führungsring unter den Ring halten und die Kartuschenspitze so auf den Metallstab stecken, dass die Schnur zwischen Metallstab & Plastikspitze läuft.






Einsatz bei einigermassen gespannter Schnur. Der Bissanzeiger ist sehr sensibel, zeigt auch Fallbisse an, wenn der Kletteraffe ein Stück über dem Boden steht. Deswegen gute Ergänzung zu einem elektr. Bissanzeiger.
Man kann ihn aber auch ganz allein für sich verwenden.

Durch das Glöckchen hat man auch eine akustische Bissanzeige, die man sehr gut hört.
Ohne Glöckchen geht's natürlich auch, als rein optischer Bissanzeiger.
Beim Biss, spätestens aber beim Anhieb ist die Schnur vollkommen frei.
Und das Ganze ist, wie der Swinger, vollkommen windunempfindlich!






Nur beim Einsatz an strömenden Gewässern müsste man die Schnur zwischen Führungsring & Kletteraffen mit einem Gummiband an die Rute fixieren., aber für Fließgewässer gibt es sowieso bessere Bissanzeiger.


----------

